# sonstige Insekten 2015



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

heute "erwischt":


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2015)

die kleinen Krabbler und Flieger kommen jetzt aus "jeder Ecke" ...und vermehren sich emsig


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2015)

Servus

Hätte eine __ Köcherfliege für diesen Thread ...

  

Leider konnte ich sie nicht näher bestimmen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus

Heute, auf der Suche nach Molchbabys sind mir diese 2mm langen, strichartigen Insektenlarven aufgefallen. Sehr viele dieser kleinen Dinger sind im Seichtbereich auf der Teichfolie zu sehen gewesen. Bei näherer Betrachtung am PC hätte ich diese Larven als Gelbrandkäferlarven bestimmt.

  

  

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus

Habe jetzt ein Übersichtsbild aufgenommen. Die Kaulquappen sind ca. 15mm lang.

  

Das Bild habe ich gemacht um die Größenverhältnisse zu zeigen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2015)

Servus

Heute hat am Zwergflieder, der steht bei uns im Moment in voller Blüte und duftet fantastisch, ein Skabiosen-__ Schwärmer Nektar genascht ...

  

Von ca. 30 Bilder das einzig verwertbare . Ich werde alt.

Aber die sind auch verdammt schnell.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bekamax (31. Mai 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Von ca. 30 Bilder das einzig verwertbare . Ich werde alt.


Ja,klar, aber auch richtig gut! Das Foto ist ein Hammer! Danke fürs Zeigen.


----------



## koile (15. Juni 2015)

Seltener Gast, das __ Hirschkäfer (Weibchen).


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Leider nur "in letzter Sekunde" erwischt - ich glaube, das ist ein __ Wasserläufer? 
(ganz rechts im Bild -  er wollte gerade rausrennen  )


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut,

Ich glaube bei Deinen Gelbrandkäferlarven handelt es sich eher um Steinfliegenlarven. Ihnen fehlt nämlich die extrem auffällige Zange am Mäulchen und die Größe ist auch nicht wirklich passend.
http://naturstreuner.de/sites/defau.../wasserkaefer/gelbrandkaeferlarve-bild-03.jpg
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/drrHk0frwJ4/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## butzbacher (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tanny,

ich glaube, dass ist ein __ Rückenschwimmer


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

okay,  danke. 
Dann werde ich mal ganz schnell in meinem Archiv die Bildunterschrift ändern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2015)

Ich mag diese kleinen Pelztierchen...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2015)

Hab heute auch so ein Pelztierchen erwischt. mag ich auch
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Wer kann mir sagen was daraus wird?
Knapp 5-6 cm lang, sehr behaart.


----------



## geoigl (24. Juni 2015)

hi
dürfte ein Schwammspinner sein!

lg

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwammspinner


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Könnte sein ,wobei mir das Schadbild nicht besonders gefällt.
Hoffe das sie meinen alten Apfelbaum verschonen.


----------



## geoigl (24. Juni 2015)

Da brauchst du dann wiederum diesen hübschen....
bzw. dessen Larve!

Großer Puppenräuber


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2015)

Die __ Wespen werden mehr und haben ganz viel Durst
  
LG René


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2015)

Weiss jemand von Euch, was das ist?

Den/Die  habe ich beim __ Fliegen klatschen unter dem Carportdach entdeckt:


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Pferdebremse (_Tabanus sudeticus_)

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von Euch, was das ist?
> 
> Den/Die  habe ich beim __ Fliegen klatschen unter dem Carportdach entdeckt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 149758 Anhang anzeigen 149759



lieber am Dach als an der Wade

wie Helmut schrieb, ne Pferdebremse

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ne Pferdebremse


Hallo,

genau, denn auch das Pferd muß ja bremsen können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau, denn auch das Pferd muß ja bremsen können.



eines muß jetzt aber einen Unfall hinter sich haben, da zwei (ich hab am Samstag eine erlegt die mich anzapfen wollte) Bremsen ja fehlen

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (ich hab am Samstag eine erlegt die mich anzapfen wollte)


Frank,

die hast du dann ausgebremst.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir sagen, was das für ein Insekt ist? Hat eine lange "Zunge" und von meinen Nelkenleimkraut genascht.
Konnte  es nicht besser aufnehmen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2015)

Bewegt sich wie ein Kolibri? Dann Google mal danach 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taubenschwänzchen

LG René


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2015)

Auf Bremse wäre ich ja im Leben nicht gekommen

Wenn hier von Bremsen die Rede ist, sind das immer (habe mal bei Wiki verglichen) "gemeine Bremsen"  (tabanus bromiuns).

Wusste gar nicht, dass es so viele und dermassen unterschiedliche Bremsen gibt. 

 Danke für die Info. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juli 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bewegt sich wie ein Kolibri? Dann Google mal danach
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taubenschwänzchen
> 
> Hallo, Rene,
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2015)

bei mir am Liebstöckel wimmelt es z.Z. von Streifenwanzen und roten Weichkäfern. Letztere nutzen das schöne warme Wetter für Outdoorquickies (obwohl, die sind damit Stunden beschäftigt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexandra S. (19. Juli 2015)

Huhu,

kann mir vielleicht Jemand sagen was das ist? Sonst sind die __ Käfer doch dunkel, Furchenschwimmer ect. Habe ich auch im Teich, aber die Farbe Grün hat mich irritiert. Im Netz finde ich nichts. Hat Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Tanny (19. Juli 2015)

_Vielleicht irgendeine Wanzenart? 
Gibt es Wasserwanzen?_


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2015)

Servus

Leider Alexandra ...

Kirstin ja, die Wasserläufer werden den __ Wanzen zugeordnet ...
und auch die Rückenschwimmer.

Ich konnte heute eine Pferdebremse (Tabanus sudeticus), nein, eine Rinderbremse (_Tabanus bovinus_) bei der Eiablage beobachten.

 

Etwas später konnte ich das Gelege begutachten.
In der Übersicht
 

und im Detail
 

Ein Kunstwerk 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Alexandra S. (19. Juli 2015)

Aber die sehen anders aus. Nicht wie der grüne __ Käfer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2015)

Hi Helmut,

das ist aber keine Pferde-, sondern die ähnliche Rinderbremse (Tabanus bovinus).

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2015)

Servus Frank

Danke für deine Bestimmung 

Wenn du willst kannst du meine Bilder der Rinderbremse fürs Lexikon verwenden.

@Alexandra S. : das war für die Kirstin gedacht und hat mit deinem Bild nichts zu tun.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Alexandra,

ich denke, dass ist eine Schwimmwanze bzw. will eine werden.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2015)

Servus Alexandra

Ich habe mal Google bemüht ...

Es dürfte sich um eine Schwimmwanze (Naucoridae) übergeordnet handeln.

Die Art die deiner "Wanze" sehr ähnlich sieht heißt _Ilyocoris cimicoides_ .

Ich denke der grüne Schimmer auf deinem Foto kommt durch die Lichtbrechung zustande.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Alexandra S. (20. Juli 2015)

hay,

die Form stimmt auf alle Fälle. Also meinst du, das ohne Sonne die Grüne Farbe weg wäre? Weil auch mit bloßen Auge ist sie grün  aber ist schon mal ein Ansatz. Vielleicht auch frisch gehäutet? Häuten sich __ Wanzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2015)

vorhin kam mal wieder ein Schluckspecht vorbei

__ Trinkerin

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

...der sass heute an der Hauswand....ein Marienkäfer ohne Punkte?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2015)

Hi Tanny,

ein Marienkäfer ohne Punkte ist es jedenfalls nicht, google mal nach Gartenlaubkäfer

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Frank, 
also ein Gartenlaubkäfer ist es denke ich bestimmt nicht. 
Der sieht ja eher einem __ Maikäfer ähnlich. 

Dieser sieht wirklich exakt wie ein Marienkäfer ohne Punkte aus - auch was die glatten Flügel anbelangt und die Farbe. 
Außerdem ist "meiner" nicht behaart und eher rundlich, nicht länglich. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2015)

Zitat:
Das Charakteristische an den Marienkäfern sind die symmetrisch angeordneten Punkte auf ihren Deckflügeln. Sie sind meist schwarz, es gibt aber auch __ Käfer, die helle, rote oder braune Punkte tragen, wobei Arten mit 2, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22 und 24 Punkten vorkommen. Innerhalb einzelner Arten können die Punkte auch variieren. *Entweder haben die Käfer keine*, oder die Punkte verschmelzen miteinander so, dass fast der ganze Körper schwarz ist.
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marienkäfer


----------



## EntenMichl (24. Juli 2015)

Zählt zwar nicht zu den Insekten, ich wollte dem armen Tier jedoch nicht 2 Beine ausreisen dass er hier rein darf.


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Ist das ein Pseudoskorpion? 
Dann zählt er doch m.W: zu den Insekten?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Heute morgen habe ich an meinen Kaminholzhaufen mehrere frische Sägemehlstellen 
entdeckt. 

Da haben sich welche heute nach fleissig Bruthölen gebohrt:


----------



## pema (24. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ist das ein Pseudoskorpion?


Also ein __ Wasserskorpion ist es jedenfalls nicht. Sieht aus wie ein richtiger Skorpion. Sag mal...wo wohnst du? Oder gibt es bei uns jetzt schon Skorpione (würde mich auch nicht weiter wundern, Klimawandel eben).
petra


----------



## EntenMichl (24. Juli 2015)

Österreich
in Tirol ca 850m Seehöhe


----------



## pema (24. Juli 2015)

Hmmm.
und den hast du im Garten gefunden - o.k., mich wundert langsam gar nichts mehr.
petra


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2015)

Tanny hat Smileys mit Sonnenbrille im Kaminholz...


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Also die Frage mit dem Pseudoskorpion nehme ich mal zurück
...der ist nämlich nur bis 7mm lang und hat auch nicht dasselbe Hinterteill:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoskorpione

@pema ein Pseudoskorpion wäre ein Spinnentier, was bei uns heimisch und bei mir sehr, sehr erwünscht ist 

...und ich glaube, den hat er im Terrarium  ....weil, schau Dir mal den Hintergrund an: 
Papier/Küchenpapier - kein Garten.....


LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (24. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> @pema ein Pseudoskorpion wäre ein Spinnentier, was bei uns heimisch und bei mir sehr, sehr erwünscht ist


Sorry, ich stehe wohl gerade neben mit. Ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass du einem __ Wasserskorpion meinst. (Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich letztens einen in einem Bach gesehen habe und mich geärgert hab, dass ich so ein interessantes Tier bei mir im Teich bisher nicht entdeckt habe.)

Ob der Spinnenkerl  aus dem Garten oder aus dem Terrarium kommt?? - vielleicht klärt uns Entenmichel ja noch auf.
petra


----------



## smallfreak (24. Juli 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Ob der Spinnenkerl  aus dem Garten oder aus dem Terrarium kommt?? - vielleicht klärt uns Entenmichel ja noch auf.


Doch, die sorte gibt es in Tirol und in den östlichen Alpen. Ist aber selten.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euscorpius_germanus


----------



## EntenMichl (24. Juli 2015)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Doch, die sorte gibt es in Tirol und in den östlichen Alpen. Ist aber selten.
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euscorpius_germanus



Interessant, jetzt weis ich was so vor der Haustür umherkreucht, 

@Tanny derwegen wurde auch ein Küchenpapier bzw ein Taschentuch verwendet, ich hatte nicht Lust einen Skorpion mit der blossen Hand von der Haustür weg zu tragen.
Aber so wie im wiki-Eintrag steht kommt er bei uns in Osttirol vor, sehe aber nur so etwa 2-3 Stück jährlich.
Also passt auf


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

total klasse 
Pflege sie schön, sie sind selten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

heute an der Hauswand:


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

so, jetzt ist der Durchgang vom Pferdepaddock zum Garten wohl 
bis auf Weiteres gesperrt:

Genau neben dem Zaunpfosten, wo der Griff für den Durchgang eingehakt wird, 
befindet sich im Boden ein kreisrundes Loch.

Und wer fliegt da wohlgeordnet im Sekundentakt ein und aus 

Erdwespen 

Sie haben sich dort ihre Familienplanung in die Tat umgesetzt 

Es wa rganz schön schwer, das Loch und ein paar ein- und ausfliegende __ Wespen zu erwischen. 
Zig Fotos - und das ist die ganze Ausbeute.......die Wespen waren einfach zu schnell....


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2015)

Hi Tanny,

ja - die haben ein Faible für belebte Orte. Wir haben sie mitten in der Einfahrt am Rand zum Bürgersteig. Stört sie aber nicht weiter und bisher ist auch noch niemand gestochen worden. Die sind da eigentlich schon seit Jahren ansässig.


----------



## geoigl (6. Aug. 2015)

Hi,
Kennt jemand das Insekt am Foto?
Ca. 2.5 cm lang, schaut aus wie eine "Unterwassergottesanbeterin"
Lg Georg


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2015)

Servus Georg

Schöne Fotos 

*Stabwanze* (_Ranatra linearis_), auch Wassernadel genannt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## geoigl (6. Aug. 2015)

Danke Helmut!


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2015)

Servus

Heute konnte ich diese Raubfliege auf einem Blumentopf ablichten.

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2015)

die hät sich vor dem fotografieren  auch mal rasieren können

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

moin Helmut,
WOW, was für'n Knallerfoto!!!
Hast Du mal die EXIFs.... das Objektiv würde mich jetzt im besonderen interessieren


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2015)

Servus

@Eva-Maria : Sorry für meine späte Antwort ... Olympus E-M5 MkII + m.Zuiko 60/2.8 Makro; 1/80, f4 - Belichtungskorrektur +1.0 EV, Iso 100; Freihand;

Gestern konnte ich beobachten wie ein vermeintlicher "Gemeiner" __ Rückenschwimmer aus dem Wasser die Seerosenknospe der __ Attraction erklomm.
Zufällig hatte ich die Kamera dabei ...
Später am PC konnte ich den Rückenschwimmer als "Gefleckten" Rückenschwimmer - _Notonecta maculata _bestimmen.
Die zu sehenden "Blattläuse" sind "Seerosenblattläuse"

        

Die Bilder habe ich mit der Olympus E-M1 + m.Zuiko 40-150/2.8 Pro + MC1.4 @ 210mm; 1/500, f4 - Belichtungskorrektur - 0,7 EV, Iso 100; Freihand (liegend auf Ellenbogen aufgestützt).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Frank kannst sie ruhig ins Lexikon einbauen wenn du Zeit findest


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Sep. 2015)

Helmut,
CHAPEAU!!! Wieder Superfotos.
Jede noch so tolle Kamera ist nur so gut wie sie bedient wird 
Kriege ich mit meiner Canon nicht so hin!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
Superbilder! Krieg ich mit meiner Kamera auch nicht hin!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (3. Okt. 2015)

Hab bei mir auch ein riesiges Wildtier entdeckt


----------



## troll20 (3. Okt. 2015)

Kleines Grundstück kleine Tiere   
  
Aber wild sind sie


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kleines Grundstück kleine Tiere
> Anhang anzeigen 154532
> Aber wild sind sie


Hallo Renè,
die habe ich bei mir im __ Hibiskus zu Hunderten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Okt. 2015)

Hi Peter,

hoffentlich wird der Hibiscus bei so vielen Feuerwanzen net zu Asche

MfG Frank


----------

